# McDyess for Houston's no. 1 pick?



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Apparently, there's a rumor going around that Denver might be trying to move McDyess to get the no. 1 pick out of Houston.

Has anyone got anything more on this?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Thats like saying Mcdyess for Yao Ming....**** THAT!!!


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

That would be really stupid on the Nuggets part, another stupid trade screwing up their team


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Dice is probably leaving Denver anyway. I say Denver should take the shot at Ming. I mean Yao wil either be a bust or a remarkable talent. If Houston want's Antonio I say Denver has to pull the trigger.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Your right, but I'd build around Dyess or trade him for a proven player they can build around


----------



## denverguru (Jun 16, 2002)

I heard the same rumor, but I also heard that they wouldn't take ming first, they would go with jw......and then get another good pick at 5, then trade the other two picks in a package deal for a veteran.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That's the crapiest trade idea ever.:yes:


----------

